# Do Moon phases make a big difference?



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

Some people say it makes a big difference. Is that true from your experience? I'm planning a fishing trip and see if I need to consider that too. I'm planning pier fishing not on the boat.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Moon phase always makes a difference specifically because the moon phase is what controls the tides which is what controls the water movement. Moving water=biting fish for the most part. 

Fishing from a boat in my opinion it is more critical. New moons seems to be the best phase to fish on if you are bottom fishing. Full moons are the worst (unless you are fishing early morning later evening/night.) This is just the patterns that I have noticed in my log book. I am sure there are others that are more knowledgeable that will chime in.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

moon makes a huge difference, as feelin' indicated, moon gets water moving and fish biting. read one time where the stronger flow moves more bait by them so they naturally want to eat what they see and sense. I have never had much luck on slack tides / slow water, just seems the fish turn off


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Moon phase and tides are very important, but also time of day is a contributing factor. Early morning and late evening are often good times due to light and sight feeding fish. This time of year I have better success in the morning and don't even bother in the afternoon. I fish off the pier mostly.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

The moon phase controls the amount of available light at night for visual feeding and movement, but fish are not totally dependent on that (remember the lateral line).
And the available light reaching the fish varies as to weather conditions (clouds) and water conditions such as clarity and depth.

And the moon phase does NOT contribute to the tide movements. 
It is the lunar declination (or relative angle in the sky) that controls the tidal movements (in conjunction with the sun's relative movement). 
As this animation depicts...









When the lunar declination is highest (or lowest) we experience the strongest tides of the monthly cycle. 
When the lunar declination is near or over the Earth's Equator we experience NEAP tides with the weakest tidal movements.


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for all your inputs. Very helpful. I also found an article on-line which could be helpful to others as well. Thanks again.
http://www.theonlinefisherman.com/when-to-all/205-lunar/6725-the-lunar-in-solunar


----------

